
Ask HN: Which is the best big-tech company to work for? - s1t5
Google, Apple, Amazon, Facebook, Microsoft, Netflix, other?<p>Some things to consider:<p>- total compensation<p>- work-life balance<p>- challenging technologies and projects<p>- culture and company ethics<p>- long term stability of the company and opportunities for you to develop within it
======
pkmishra
Though not just for these companies take a look at this link [1] to search for
companies based on different parameters you specified.

[1]:[https://www.keyvalues.com/](https://www.keyvalues.com/)

